# Leaning posts/Greenegg Mounts/Ttops



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Some work we have recently completed.


----------



## mellandry (Aug 17, 2012)

Tim, 

We have been considering adding some rod storage to the rear vertical supports on a top on a WorldCat 270EC. There are 6 rod holders across the top, but we need more!

Ballpark, what would it cost to weld two holders to each side of the rear supports.

Here is a picture from the web:


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Rod holders*

We would have to unbolt the hardtop and wedge up as well as remove wireing where we have to weld. Most likely $100. labor and $40. per rod holder.


----------



## mellandry (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks Tim.


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

What does one like the one on the far right cost?


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Leaning Post*

A plain post w/o rod holders and in anodized pipe is $450. 
The one pictured is coated in a new thermal non chip plastic. It is actually soft to the touch but tough and resilient. It is an exclusive to Synergy Fabricators. It also has a removable velcro storage bag rear grab bar and 4 rod holders. The coating will last a life time. Around $785.


----------

